# Event Reminders Option



## Tee (Jul 24, 2007)

I see event reminders but, how do you set an event reminder?  I don't see that option.  TIA

Letitia


----------



## wantlonghair25 (Jul 24, 2007)

Letitia said:


> I see event reminders but, how do you set an event reminder? I don't see that option. TIA
> 
> Letitia


 
Those are ticker's that people add in their signature there isn't an option to set those up. All you do is copy the address to your ticker and click on the insert image and paste it. I use tickerfactory.com for my ticker.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 24, 2007)

Plus our calendars are still in 2006. I've submitted two tickets in the beginning of this year, but must be more complexed then it appears.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 24, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> Plus our calendars are still in 2006. I've submitted two tickets in the beginning of this year, but must be more complexed then it appears.



It is fixed now.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 24, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> It is fixed now.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 24, 2007)

wantlonghair25 said:


> Those are ticker's that people add in their signature there isn't an option to set those up. All you do is copy the address to your ticker and click on the insert image and paste it. I use tickerfactory.com for my ticker.



There is a board feature called Event Reminders. I could be wrong, but I think that Letitia is talking about that.


----------



## wantlonghair25 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh okay...I want to know how to set it to? How do u do this?


----------



## Tee (Jul 24, 2007)

Mestiza said:


> There is a board feature called Event Reminders. I could be wrong, but I think that Letitia is talking about that.


 
Yes Yes Yes.  That is what I was speaking of.  

Cousin Niko, you just ignore me.     sniff sniff sniff..    How do I use this feature?  (Yes, I am going to write and study.  Please do not pull out the whip on me.)


----------



## Tee (Jul 24, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> Plus our calendars are still in 2006. I've submitted two tickets in the beginning of this year, but must be more complexed then it appears.


 
Your post helpled me out alot *Wheezy*!!!

I went to the calendar and added an event there.  THEN, I set the reminder in the calendar.  Thanks.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Dimopoulos............*Can everyone see my events on the calendar or are they only visible to me???


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 25, 2007)

Letitia said:


> Your post helpled me out alot *Wheezy*!!!
> 
> I went to the calendar and added an event there. THEN, I set the reminder in the calendar. Thanks.
> 
> ...


 

And your thread helped me! We got 2007 calendars now!!! Thanks.


----------



## Tee (Jul 25, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> And your thread helped me! We got 2007 calendars now!!! Thanks.


 
win win for us all!


----------



## audacity. (Jul 26, 2007)

so is this the countdown thing that i am seeing in the siggies?

how do i get that?

ETA: i am talking about the one that says "my countdown" in the blue box.

TIA


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 27, 2007)

DenverGirl said:


> so is this the countdown thing that i am seeing in the siggies?
> 
> how do i get that?
> 
> ...


 

Go to: User CP
then select: Edit options
scroll allll the way down to the bottom and you should see it.
Find it?


----------



## audacity. (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Wheezy!

I found it!

(but i don't see in my siggy...off to trouble shoot )


----------



## audacity. (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmmmm......

Still not working...

Did I not do something?

Also, the scroll bar blocks the year and date options so I really can't see the numbers???


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 27, 2007)

DenverGirl said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> Still not working...
> 
> ...




if you see a scroll bar then the siggy is too big, you have to resize it til the scroll bar disapears. I haven't played with my siggy since all this new stuff so sorry i can't help more. It's plenty of threads around with info, let me try to find one....


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 27, 2007)

here's one
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=138297
HTH


----------



## audacity. (Jul 27, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> here's one
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=138297
> HTH


 

thanks Wheezy!

i deleted my siggy altogether when all the buzz started days ago.  

i just wonder why i can't see the countdown that i set up in my siggy.  that is where i see everyone elses?

the scroll bars i was talking about are where i set up the countdown, covering the dates and years.

oh, well.

thank you again for your help.  i told y'all i was technologically-challenged!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 27, 2007)

Go back to the options under User CP and make sure that the timer is enabled (click on Yes)



DenverGirl said:


> thanks Wheezy!
> 
> i deleted my siggy altogether when all the buzz started days ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## audacity. (Jul 27, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> Go back to the options under User CP and make sure that the timer is enabled (click on Yes)


 
Nikos, 

I don't think mine works...erplexed

The "yes" option is selected. 

Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nikos, i'm sorry but i thought the calendar was "my own personal" calendar. I clicked on it and i could see where other people typed in things. So do we share this calendar? I don't like others veiwing what i put in "my" calendar.


----------



## audacity. (Jul 27, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> Nikos, i'm sorry but i thought the calendar was "my own personal" calendar. I clicked on it and i could see where other people typed in things. So do we share this calendar? I don't like others veiwing what i put in "my" calendar.


 

mm-hmmm.

we can see er-body's business


----------



## Tee (Jul 27, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> Nikos, i'm sorry but i thought the calendar was "my own personal" calendar. I clicked on it and i could see where other people typed in things. So do we share this calendar? I don't like others veiwing what i put in "my" calendar.


 
I asked that too.  I dont like that idea either.  I will just delete mine!


----------



## Tee (Jul 27, 2007)

DenverGirl said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> Still not working...
> 
> ...


 
I know what you are explaining when you said the scroll bar.  You are talking about in the countdown options and not in your siggy.  

You know I had that problem too but I counted them down.  Like I knew I wanted to add oct.  So i just went to the first number that starts with an 1 and selected it.   Then I wanted to put 2007 for my year.  Well, you can't see 2007.  You can see 200, 200. 200, 201.  NOW, I know that 201 is for 2010.  I just counted back up three and that was 2007 for me.  

I hope that helps.


----------



## audacity. (Jul 27, 2007)

Letitia said:


> I know what you are explaining when you said the scroll bar. You are talking about in the countdown options and not in your siggy.
> 
> You know I had that problem too but I counted them down. Like I knew I wanted to add oct. So i just went to the first number that starts with an 1 and selected it. Then I wanted to put 2007 for my year. Well, you can't see 2007. You can see 200, 200. 200, 201. NOW, I know that 201 is for 2010. I just counted back up three and that was 2007 for me.
> 
> I hope that helps.


 
thanks letitia !

i've done all of that and it just doesn't work...

i need my cousin to help a sista out!


----------



## spelmanlocks (Jul 27, 2007)

testing siggie


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 28, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> Go back to the options under User CP and make sure that the timer is enabled (click on Yes)


 

^^^^
Nikos, #21 from moi.


----------

